# Loewe Puzzle colour decision



## jtpolaris

Hey everyone, went window shopping again over the weekend with the nice weather and I think after trying out a bunch of different bags I’m pretty set on a Puzzle as my first designer bag (unless something pops up in the next little bit to sway me...). That being said, pretty stuck between the Ocean and Midnight colours. I think I’m set on the Medium/“regular” Puzzle as the small is a bit too small for me and I like the feet and extra D ring, but these two colours are tough. The Ocean is apparently a “seasonal” or something type of colour and I really like how it looks (big fan of blue), but the Midnight seems more versatile and classic/timeless, and seemed to suit me more? Also I do like the gold hardware on the Midnight. The blue of the Ocean is amazing though, but the leather is also softer and might get scratched more easily especially because I plan to use this as an every day type of bag outside of work. Any thoughts?


----------



## pursekitten

Midnight for all the reasons you mentioned—the color is more versatile. That said, choose the color that give you a thrill and makes your heart sing.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jtpolaris said:


> Hey everyone, went window shopping again over the weekend with the nice weather and I think after trying out a bunch of different bags I’m pretty set on a Puzzle as my first designer bag (unless something pops up in the next little bit to sway me...). That being said, pretty stuck between the Ocean and Midnight colours. I think I’m set on the Medium/“regular” Puzzle as the small is a bit too small for me and I like the feet and extra D ring, but these two colours are tough. The Ocean is apparently a “seasonal” or something type of colour and I really like how it looks (big fan of blue), but the Midnight seems more versatile and classic/timeless, and seemed to suit me more? Also I do like the gold hardware on the Midnight. The blue of the Ocean is amazing though, but the leather is also softer and might get scratched more easily especially because I plan to use this as an every day type of bag outside of work. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5046694
> View attachment 5046695
> View attachment 5046696


I love the Ocean  But from what you say you are looking for, the Midnight in medium is probably the one for you? 

Is Ocean really a seasonal blue or is it the same blue Loewe has always had? I've been waiting for a blue Puzzle different from the lighter blue and the dark blue (Midnight?), for some time. The Ocean looks spectacular in your pics! As I own mainly black bags I love to add a few bags in brighter colours, and this Ocean looks like a contender.


----------



## jtpolaris

It's my first bag so I wanted something more "standard" like a black or something, but trying on the black in store although it's beautiful I thought the Puzzle pattern itself showed up more on the Midnight, and I love blue in general so I just can't decide between the Ocean or go for the safer more versatile Midnight! Asked a couple of friends who all said the Midnight, but there's just that last "but the Ocean...." thought in me haha. The store didn't have the Ocean in medium so I would preferably try it in medium one last time before I made a decision. Also not too sure if the Ocean is seasonal, thought I heard the SA say that! SA also thought the Midnight looked nicer on me too, hard decision!


----------



## ghoulish

Personally, I prefer the pop of the Ocean color, but I think either way you'll come away with an awesome bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jtpolaris said:


> It's my first bag so I wanted something more "standard" like a black or something, but trying on the black in store although it's beautiful I thought the Puzzle pattern itself showed up more on the Midnight, and I love blue in general so I just can't decide between the Ocean or go for the safer more versatile Midnight! Asked a couple of friends who all said the Midnight, but there's just that last "but the Ocean...." thought in me haha. The store didn't have the Ocean in medium so I would preferably try it in medium one last time before I made a decision. Also not too sure if the Ocean is seasonal, thought I heard the SA say that! SA also thought the Midnight looked nicer on me too, hard decision!


If it was my first  bag I would probably choose the most versatile and easiest to wear of the two, which I agree is the Midnight. It will go with everything. Or a smooth Puzzle in black or dark blue/Midnight blue.

The Ocean is more of a "pop" colour bag perhaps, an "extra" bag to be able to vary your look with. I mean, both are classic gorgeous bags but the Midnight is more discreet, to me anyway.

I agree about the size, the medium looks really good on you size wise. Happy choosing!


----------



## despair

If you intend to have an easier to match with everything bag, go for the Midnight. My preference is for the Ocean though, it's a very rich color that still seems to be able to match most outfits!


----------



## Chiichan

To sway you towards Ocean... I had purchased the tan small and I love the tan (might look for it in the Medium size) but when I saw the Ocean, it was love. It is a real chameleon color. I thought about the midnight blue, but it just didn’t wow me the way the Ocean one did.  This is what mine looks like in the sun.


----------



## rosewang924

Midnight


----------



## Greentea

I love both, and I wouldn't worry about the leather on Ocean. I have it in black and it's hardy. I would choose Ocean unless you want more of a trusty neutral


----------



## chinsumo

Ocean!!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Tight race! I voted for midnight, but don’t think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## yahoo33

I love the darker blue color! If I am to get a second puzzle, that would be the color I would get it in


----------



## Lucylu29

I just ordered my first Puzzle bag and got  the medium size in ocean. I had been considering the midnight or the black but once I saw the bag in the ocean color I couldn’t get it out of my head.


----------



## harleybaglover

The ocean caught my attention first, but the midnight and gold hardware combination looks more elegant and versatile for me. I'd say go with the midnight, very classy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Ocean.. it just so pleasing to the eye & with the warmer weather almost here,
its not so heavy looking, IMO


----------



## Evergreen602

Honestly, I think both blues are fairly neutral and will work with many other colors. In my experience, bags that provide some contrast against your typical wardrobe colors look best.  For example, I wear A LOT of black.  Most black bags disappear when my outfit is almost entirely black, so I tend to buy bags that are neutral, yet also offer some contrast to make my outfit more interesting.  My tan colored bags are my favorites to wear with black and navy.

Also worth noting, matching navy blues can be difficult, so I vote for Ocean.  But both are lovely!


----------



## Egel

In color, hardware and leather ocean looks more fashion forward. Midnight looks like a fancy under de radar workhorse. These bags are meant to slouch. If this will be an every day bag, ocean will be a lovely puddle sooner that midnight. 

I think ocean is beautiful but the gold on midnight elevates the bag. Silver just looks more casual. I would go for midnight.


----------



## Chagall

jtpolaris said:


> Hey everyone, went window shopping again over the weekend with the nice weather and I think after trying out a bunch of different bags I’m pretty set on a Puzzle as my first designer bag (unless something pops up in the next little bit to sway me...). That being said, pretty stuck between the Ocean and Midnight colours. I think I’m set on the Medium/“regular” Puzzle as the small is a bit too small for me and I like the feet and extra D ring, but these two colours are tough. The Ocean is apparently a “seasonal” or something type of colour and I really like how it looks (big fan of blue), but the Midnight seems more versatile and classic/timeless, and seemed to suit me more? Also I do like the gold hardware on the Midnight. The blue of the Ocean is amazing though, but the leather is also softer and might get scratched more easily especially because I plan to use this as an every day type of bag outside of work. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5046694
> View attachment 5046695
> View attachment 5046696


Both beautiful but love the blue. I also really like the coat you were wearing in the picture.


----------



## Evergreen602

You may also want to check this leather guide on the subforum:





						Loewe Leather Reference Thread
					

As Loewe is said to be the Spanish Hermès I think it would be helpful to collect information on their leather types. I have never held their bags in my hands, unfortunately and the lockdown doesn't make it easier. So I figured any pictures, information on slouch, how it's holding up against...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The pebbled leather is actually known to slouch more easily, and you may prefer that.  I have a Puzzle in the smooth calfskin leather, and it has maintained its shape with a Samorga bag organizer.  The leather is hard wearing, and any scratches have buffed out easily with my finger.


----------



## silkychic

Evergreen602 said:


> You may also want to check this leather guide on the subforum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Leather Reference Thread
> 
> 
> As Loewe is said to be the Spanish Hermès I think it would be helpful to collect information on their leather types. I have never held their bags in my hands, unfortunately and the lockdown doesn't make it easier. So I figured any pictures, information on slouch, how it's holding up against...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pebbled leather is actually known to slouch more easily, and you may prefer that.  I have a Puzzle in the smooth calfskin leather, and it has maintained its shape with a Samorga bag organizer.  The leather is hard wearing, and any scratches have buffed out easily with my finger.



May I know which organiser you purchased? The Samorga website has 2mm and 1.2mm thickness options (https://samorga.com/product/puzzle-s-lo-puzzle-small-bag-size-organizer/)


----------



## Chagall

Hi OP.  Did you decide on which colour? They are both beautiful so you couldn’t go wrong with either.


----------



## Evergreen602

papersilks said:


> May I know which organiser you purchased? The Samorga website has 2mm and 1.2mm thickness options (https://samorga.com/product/puzzle-s-lo-puzzle-small-bag-size-organizer/)


At the time I purchased my organizer, Samorga did not offer the 1.2mm thickness.  I have 2mm, and think it is preferable for maintaining shape.


----------



## earthygirl

Depends on your personality and wardrobe, of course, but the navy bag seems more practical to me. The other color is nice, but just like with a car, I would eventually get tired of the lighter brighter shade of blue. I own a navy reissue bag and use it all of the time. It is a great neutral!  Navy Looks great with denim imo.  I have a bright blue goyard St. Louis and like using it only occasionally when I feel like carrying a bag that screams “look at me.”   Maybe it’s just me ,but I prefer any bag that cost more than $2k to be neutral, where as if I want a fun color it’s usually less than $2k. Hope this helps!


----------



## silkychic

Evergreen602 said:


> At the time I purchased my organizer, Samorga did not offer the 1.2mm thickness.  I have 2mm, and think it is preferable for maintaining shape.



Thanks! I got the 2mm too, to maintain the structure. I've only used my puzzle for a week but it's already a bit out of shape :/ hope the structure maintains well over time...


----------



## Evergreen602

papersilks said:


> Thanks! I got the 2mm too, to maintain the structure. I've only used my puzzle for a week but it's already a bit out of shape :/ hope the structure maintains well over time...


I think the Puzzle gets more slouchy when carried by the handle, regardless of organizer.  I pick mine up by the handle often, but usually wear it crossbody.  I like the Puzzle with or without slouch, but I think wearing it crossbody or on the shoulder delays the slouching most.


----------



## Lillianlm

Evergreen602 said:


> I think the Puzzle gets more slouchy when carried by the handle, regardless of organizer.  I pick mine up by the handle often, but usually wear it crossbody.  I like the Puzzle with or without slouch, but I think wearing it crossbody or on the shoulder delays the slouching most.



Personally, I’m a huge fan of the slouch. I even hang my medium puzzle by the handle on a hook overnight to reinforce the slouch!


----------

